# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tham gia khuyến mại với Pizza Box

## goimon-hanoi

PizzaBox là một hệ thống nhà hàng Ý được thành lập ngày 01/09/2009. PizzaBox đang  dần khẳng định vị trí của mình bởi chất lượng đồ ăn và sự phục vụ tận tình chu đáo. Các bạn muốn khám phá ẩm thực Italy ngay tại Hà Nội  thì Pizza Box thực sự xứng đáng là lựa chọn không thể bỏ qua.
Với một thực đơn phong phú mang đậm phong vị Ý được chế biến từ nguyên liệu tươi ngon, sản phẩm tại PizzaBox vô cùng hấp dẫn trong một không gian trẻ trung và các món ăn ngon tuyệt cú mèo.
Pizza Box có dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi với mức phí ưu đãi tại địa chỉ 227 Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.
Bạn có thể tham khảo thực đơn phong phú của Pizza Box tại địa chỉ Nhà hàng Pizza Box - 227 Trần Đại Nghĩa Hai Bà Trưng | Gọi Món
Pizza Box nhận đơn hàng trực tuyến qua hệ thống www.goimon.vn hoặc qua điện thoại, đặc biệt từ ngày 2/5/2012 đến 3/5/2012,  với mỗi đơn hàng đặt hàng trực tuyến cùng Bún chả Đắc Kim bạn có thể nhận được *1 voucher  đặt hàng qua Gọi Món trị giá 200k và 1 cốc Gọi Món xinh xắn.*
Thông tin chi tiết xem tại fanpage goimon.vn Goimon.vn | Facebook

----------


## demsaoroi88

Thêm nhiều địa điểm ăn uống cho mọi người , Ăn Pizza thả ga với giá rẻ nè
-----------------------------

----------


## goimon-hanoi

> Thêm nhiều địa điểm ăn uống cho mọi người , Ăn Pizza thả ga với giá rẻ nè
> -----------------------------


ấy ăn thử rồi cho a em xin cái review nhé  :Smile:

----------

